# Trek Y-Foil 77 build



## Allthatflash (Jun 7, 2012)

So I have had this frame since 1999 in the attic and thinking on building her up, but want more modern Dura Ace components/wheels etc. on the bike........will the new stuff work on the 77 or will i have to stick with the 9 speed stuff? I was also thinking on just making this more into a TT bike since I already have the Supersix any suggestions on which is a good way to go on this project?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Yah, new DA will fit fine.


----------



## Daren (Jul 25, 2008)

I can't believe that you'd leave a piece of work like that out of sight in an attic. I have a Y-SL that hangs prominently on the garage wall with the other retired framed. Trek mad so truly cool looking bikes in that era


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

You do know that riders will laugh at you, if you build that frame up.
The Y-Foil became one of the bigest "joke bikes" of all time.
.
.


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

You need to throw on some Hed tri-spokes.


----------



## Allthatflash (Jun 7, 2012)

NWS Alpine said:


> You need to throw on some Hed tri-spokes.


Ya I was thinking Zipp 808 or disk in the back and a carbon 5 spoke setup with all Bontrager TT bars and brakes


----------



## Allthatflash (Jun 7, 2012)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> You do know that riders will laugh at you, if you build that frame up.
> The Y-Foil became one of the bigest "joke bikes" of all time.
> .
> .


I really don't care what people will think.......the blue and red frame once done up will look well above what other bike loook like now. I think it will be something different then the tri framed bikes.......and when I am passing therm on a 14 yr old frame I'll be laughing at them


----------



## Allthatflash (Jun 7, 2012)

I would even love to be able to put a Di2 set up just for the hell of it........Kinda like making a classic car with modern componenets but still keeping the retro look


----------



## Al1943 (Jun 23, 2003)

I always liked that frame. I think Trek quit building it because the UCI passed a rule that a competing bicycle has to have a double diamond design. I think you could still compete in non UCI events.
Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Allthatflash (Jun 7, 2012)

Al1943 said:


> I always liked that frame. I think Trek quit building it because the UCI passed a rule that a competing bicycle has to have a double diamond design. I think you could still compete in non UCI events.
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


It sucks that they put a rule to elimate progress.....you never know what better frame design will evolve it it was still alowed because I don't think a triangular shape is the best or i think we have reached it limits on how far we can manipulate it to give a rider better performance and aeodynamics. I have always thought the TDF was the best riders on the best equiptment to give the fastest time for a duration of a race. But limiting development is like Dorna stopping engine development in MotoGP everything would be come a stand still which I think cycling is coming to.


----------



## MoreCowbell82 (Jan 14, 2011)

That is a fantastic frame! Will look incredible with new DA on it... please post a photo once you've got it built.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Al1943 said:


> I always liked that frame. I think Trek quit building it because the UCI passed a rule that a competing bicycle has to have a double diamond design. I think you could still compete in non UCI events.
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


This is true. 

You can use the bike on Tri events (eg: like all the softride users) but no mass start races or UCI TTs. 

Y-Foil, in good condition should be in a museum fully built with NOS DA. Or modern DA Di2/7900/9000


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Allthatflash said:


> So I have had this frame since 1999 in the attic and thinking on building her up, but want more modern Dura Ace components/wheels etc. on the bike........will the new stuff work on the 77 or will i have to stick with the 9 speed stuff? I was also thinking on just making this more into a TT bike since I already have the Supersix any suggestions on which is a good way to go on this project?


That's a sweeeeeeet bike! I too am surprised you left it in an attic all those years. I almost bought one when it went on clearance sale but chickened out because it only had one water bottle holder and it was carbon fiber. But now I kick myself for not getting it. The one I almost got was gold color...handsome looking frame and fork.

I agree it sucks that UCI banned that bike, I thought racing was all about innovation...I guess not to UCI. Funny UCI would allow radical aero wheels but not the frame. I also think UCI needs to lower the minimum weight to 13.999 from 14.999 due to new technology. Supposedly UCI does this because they want lessor wealthy countries to have a chance to compete...really? yet they allow $4,000 wheelsets! they allow a $25,000 dollar bike! Try again UCI.

In case your wondering, Landis' custom-made, super-aerodynamic time trial bike - the Time Machine TT01, designed to conform to his own personal specifications, cost roughly $25,000.


----------



## Allthatflash (Jun 7, 2012)

There is a BMC custom bike on eBay for $18,000 so ya It's pricey


----------



## Allthatflash (Jun 7, 2012)

I tried to find the photo I had of Lance Armstrong with a full out TT version of a Trek Y-Foil that I wanted to replicate.........but don't know where I put it , sucks cuz it had Bontrager disc and full wing aero bars and a 5 spoke carbon front.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

I remember reading when the Y-foil came out, it broke all sorts of PRs. 

Every once in a while I'll find one on Ebay, but Y-foil collectors are sharks! And so are the sellers!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

tag for eventual pictures

goddamn cool bike don't listen to those haters.


----------



## Allthatflash (Jun 7, 2012)

Hater will always hate and that there nature........I want to still look cool in retro Y-foil


----------



## Allthatflash (Jun 7, 2012)

Here is how I kinda want the look to be like.......Bontrager disc rear, 5 spoke carbon front.....TT bars all new DA and maybe, just maybe if I can get Di2 to work on it I'll put that on it......this won't be a daily driver but I will take it out once in a while then placed in my trophy room in the back along my other race memoribilia


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

I agree with the others: build it up and rock that thing! It's going to be one of very few out there and haters can stuff it.

True confessions: I've always wanted a beam bike.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

Hey, that's MY bike! The red Y-66 with the Bontrager disc is a pic I took probably 6 or 7 years ago. Still have it,, singlespeed now, love it!


----------



## Allthatflash (Jun 7, 2012)

You got nice tastei in bikes


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

Here is how it looks now as a singlespeed.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

cydswipe said:


> Here is how it looks now as a singlespeed.


Sacrilege, just pure sacrilege.


----------



## Allthatflash (Jun 7, 2012)

Ya it doesn't look goodthat way......looks like those cheap bike the kids ate riding around town now with different color wheels


----------



## silverdakrt (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm excited to see your build. You should check out the yahoo y-foil forums. Lots of good info there. I am basically in the same position as you are right now too. I have a 99 red y66 with stock components sitting in the garage. Next to it I have all new parts waiting to be put on the bike. Its going to have sram red black with r2c shifters, Easton carbon aerobars, fork, seat post, and stem, and some other small parts replacing the older stuff on it. Bike will be as good as new, and hopefully I can do it justice. Otherwise I'll just let it sit and look fast. I'm not going to have time in the next couple of weeks, but after my trip in early august, will try to have it ready and ill post pictures. 

-Guillermo


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

That is such a cool bike! Nothing like building up an older unusual frame - damn! I want a bike that's illegal !


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

I did a few 1/2 and full IMs on mine


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks like you kept your bike in mint condition. How many times have you ridden on it? Did you bend the seat post on purpose?


----------



## pblind (Sep 10, 2011)

Its a Thomson setback. Looks like you put it on backwards, by looking at the seatrails..


----------



## Cat5superstar (Jan 30, 2006)

Laugh at you? Do you ride what these "riders" think you should ride?


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

I had two of those frames I built up back around 2000. One in blue and one red. They were awesome. Descended like no other. I think the claim was it was about 37% more aero than traditional frames. 

I rode all over the Colorado Rockies on one of those.


Only problem setting it up for TT/Tri would be the geometry. I guess you could tinker, but it I could see it being a PITA.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Ahhh this thread pertains to my interests. I bought a new Y-Foil 66 in Ice Inkwell Blue, rode it until the frame cracked many years later. It was replaced with a new frame in the color of my choosing, so I had the only black one I've ever seen. That one started to eventually show corrosion where the aluminum was bonded to the carbon, probably my fault for not cleaning the sweat off often enough. They didn't have any more frames, so I got 25% any new Trek which is ho I got my new Gary Fisher mountain bike so cheap.
I always liked the bike, and put up with plenty of ribbing from the "cool" guys with traditional style frames. It was a comfy bike, and plenty fast. It was also a noisy frame, made all sorts of noise when being ridden. I still have the 9 speed Ultegra stuff and all the parts in a box in the basement. I bet someone at Trek has it on the wall in their office


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Now I'm confused. Earlier I posted that I almost bought a gold Y-Foil, but can't remember for the life of me if it was a 77 or a 66. Not sure what the differences are either, and if someone were to tell me I probably still wouldn't remember which one I almost bought.


----------



## Allthatflash (Jun 7, 2012)

I think the frame are similar but the components were DA for the Y77 bikes and Rolf vector wheels


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

froze said:


> Now I'm confused. Earlier I posted that I almost bought a gold Y-Foil, but can't remember for the life of me if it was a 77 or a 66. Not sure what the differences are either, and if someone were to tell me I probably still wouldn't remember which one I almost bought.


I think the gold was the 77, which had Dura Ace over Ultegra.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

nOOky said:


> I think the gold was the 77, which had Dura Ace over Ultegra.


It did come with Dura Ace so it was probably the 77, thanks for the memory jog.

Wasn't it revealed later that those Y-Foil's had problems with the bonded bottom bracket coming unbonded? I know at least one of the Treks had this issue and it seems I remember the Y-foils were one of the models. By unbonded I mean the aluminum insert/sleeve into the carbon fiber frame so the BB could screw into something metal to screw into, was the sleeve coming unbonded from the CF frame..


----------



## silverdakrt (Oct 23, 2008)

*98% built*

So I was finally able to get most of the bike built. I wanted to get the sizing perfect before I cut the seat post and steerer, so that is why it looks a bit goofy so far. After getting everything fitted perfect, the aerobars will actually be a lot lower than the pictures and the saddle a bit higher. I also did not get the wiring run yet, I wanted everything to be routed tight once the fit was perfect. These are the wheels that will be on it for a while, at least until I can afford something deeper and faster, which may be a while. Ill post finished pictures when it is completely done, but I had to share these since I am so excited about it.

-Guillermo


----------



## Amo Celeste (Mar 6, 2011)

All those Easton parts look great on there, especially the fork. Nice work.


----------

